#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 週五跟週一的差別

## 狼王白牙

週五下班/下課(請按滑鼠右鍵儲存)

週一上班/上課(請按滑鼠右鍵儲存)

----------


## racoon

哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈~~~(止笑不能)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## 翼緋麟

第一個也有點像鬼上身,不然就是嗑葯

不過真是表達的蠻貼切的

----------


## Wolfy

> 第一個也有點像鬼上身,不然就是嗑葯
> 
> 不過真是表達的蠻貼切的


對阿...難道這是星期五的搖頭派對?
熊的那個也很好笑
上半身一點都不想動.
下半身很辛苦的在推著走XD

----------


## racoon

週五的...我想應該是："我中頭彩了！我中頭彩了！"

XD

----------


## Graywolf

這真的是形容的太貼切了XD"
(週一百分之百絕對是那樣XD"   但週五還沒樂到那種程度^^")

----------


## ocarina2112

嗯...

上課一條蟲

下課一條龍


好濕、好濕....

濕在哪裡咧...

正所謂..

玩大老二

1至13全出了就叫.....一條龍!!

在四個人賭錢玩大老二，還能出到一條龍...

那天你不是個*LUCKY BOY!!*

就是個*LUCKY GIRL!!*

再不就是*CUNNINGMAN!!!!*(寫錯了不要打我~XD)

拿到一條龍龜著不出，諒那些*大老二們*也束手無策!!
這時別人就會...邊擔心自已的大老二會不會被壓到...
怕自已的小老二沒有出場的局面
而嚇得滿頭大汗像隻縮頭烏龜一樣的時侯...

這就是好濕了...


以上
報告完畢M(_   _)M



--
這個好詩的故事告訴我們獸界BB玩太多會被糟糕化....XD

----------


## 野狼1991

恩...也差真多阿...
就像人...比方我?
不~不~不~我是獸~
(有點來鬧....)

----------


## J.C.

開始上班了之後 真的感同身受吶!

----------


## 食老TPOA

這、這真是比喻的太好了！！
尤其是星期一的那幕~
心有戚戚焉啊~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 這、這真是比喻的太好了！！
> 尤其是星期一的那幕~
> 心有戚戚焉啊~


恩阿~
尤其是星期一上學時...
(我有星期一症候病...)
(身為"人"的角度)

----------


## 鳴龍

同感....那隻企鵝讚啦!!!

----------


## 野狼1991

其實都很贊啦~!
都表現的很....現實.....

----------


## Katsuya XII

不論是那隻熊還是那之企鵝,都很像我...(星期一上學賴床,星期五放學就生龍活虎的...= =a)

----------


## 野狼1991

這是學生一定會有的徵兆
這種徵兆不管是學生或社會人士都會有的....
沒有者即是都怪怪的....

恩...是的!沒錯!! 
這件事可是有科學研究報告 
報告者:野狼1991(阿~開玩笑嘛~) 
恩!是的!!經我1991的研究後發現 
幾乎每人都有"星期一症候群" 
而且這是天生就有的... 
而後天在得的可能性又是99.9/100 
表示凡100個人就只有1個人喜歡上學(一點點) 
可見這是多可怕的病阿?? 
治好者有是少之又少阿..... 

野狼1991的座談會就先在此告一段落.....
(阿~我根本是來鬧的阿~)

----------


## 鳴龍

學生生涯真苦啊!!!出了社會更苦,人生啊~!苦....
(現在是:月考即將來臨症候群)

----------


## 野狼1991

恩!沒錯....人生都是考試....
下次我想個例子.....(現在先不想....)
阿~我是來鬧?還是來扯話題?

----------

